# My Complete Opinion On Fast Days  and  Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Just like any other training or diet tool, fast days are simply another tool in your tool box for building your house.Are fast days necessary to lose fat and “shape” your home? It depends. Note: My definition of a fast day is when you do not consume food for a 24 hour period. You only [...]

*Read More...*


----------

